# Problem bei WoW



## FatalMistake (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

hab seit ein paar tagen das problem, dass mein WoW extrem ruckeln anfängt, sobald ich mich bewege! da geht die fps runter auf 10 ca. wenn ich ruhig stehe, hab ich so 80-130 fps.
rundherum schauen geht auch ohne probleme. nur wenn ich vorwärts gehe, stürzen die fps in den keller! 

hab bei meinem sys nichts verändert!

es tritt nicht bei allen chars auf, aber bei meinem main nervt es total! (bin grad in sw, kann nicht mal zum briefkasten gehn -.-)
mit einem twink bin ich grad in dun morogh am eiswellensee, da hab ich, auch bei bewegungen, 60-70fps!

weiß da jemand was da los ist?? latenzen hab ich max 100ms! habe ich auch mit den twinks 

mfg


----------



## Ceyone (5. Februar 2011)

Hi,

war es nicht mal so das es mit einer bestimmten ATI Serie,
zu kurzen Rucklern kam ? 

WoW - Wrath of the Lich King: Ati- und Nvidia-Grafikkarten im Benchmark-Test - Update: weitere Karten - world of warcraft

Außerdem tritt im Falle aller getesteten Radeons ein Stottern auf,  welches den Spielspaß trübt: Trotz hoher Frameraten hakt die Wiedergabe;  auch erkennbar daran, dass der Fps-Counter abrupt mal höhere und mal  niedrigere Fps anzeigt. Da Fraps nur sekundenweise protokollieren kann,  ist dieses Phänomen selbst im Frameverlauf bzw. anhand der Minimalwerte  nicht vollständig sichtbar. Eine Lösung konnten wir bisher nicht finden,  auch ein Treiberwechsel und ein zweites Testsystem zeigten dieses  Ärgernis.

Vielleicht liegt es ja an irgendwelchen Interface/Klassen-Addons.


----------



## Ahnedos (5. Februar 2011)

Eine Mögliche Ursache könnten z.B. die Addons sein, 
falls du welche benutzt, die untereinander nicht kompabitel 
sind und Fehler verursachen. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich ersteinmal alle Addons deaktivieren, 
und den Cache und WTF Ordner löschen. 
Außerdem würde ich es empfehlen den Grafikkarten Treiber zu aktualisieren.


----------



## FatalMistake (14. Februar 2011)

ich hatte das problem eben NUR, wenn ich in Sturmwind war!
hab dann mal die grafik auf 0 runtergedreht, und siehe da, hab wieder so 50-60 fps gehabt (wo sonst aber auch viel mehr drin sind, und das mit max. grafik!)
je weiter ich von SW wegkam, desto besser wurde es wieder...

dieser fps einbruch ist wirklich NUR IN STURMWIND!

zzt zock ich nur mehr mit minimaler grafikquali, ist e fast kein unterscheid...xD

mfg


----------



## Capsblock (16. Februar 2011)

Also, wenns in Sturmwind war gibts eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

Spielerzahl -> In Sturmwind hast du auf Allianzseite die größte Menge an Spielern auf einem Haufen, wie damals Dalaran zum Beispiel. Bei einigen lag das Problem an hohen Modelldetails, Internetverbindung oder sogar RAM.

Wassereffekte -> Sturmwind und Unterstadt sind die einzigen Städte mit viel Wasser (Sturmwind mehr, ist direkt am Meer). Mit Cata wurden da Shadereffekte draufgepackt. Wenn du also an diesen Effekten in den Einstellung etwas rumspielst und es sich verbessert, hast du deine Antwort.

Vielleicht ist es aber auch ein Mix aus beidem. Das wären meine Gedanken dabei.

Gruß
C. Block


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Februar 2011)

hmm, mir kommen die 2 gig ram die du hast etwas wenig vor, ich werd heut abend ma in stormwind schauen was er da für ne speichernutzung für wow anzeigt, ka
aber bei max einstellungen waren des glaub ich 1,2 gig und mehr in sw ....
wenn du jetzt z.b. die sichtweite per console erhöht hast, kann es sein das er noch mehr speicher braucht, bei zu hoher sichtweite erreicht er dann mit 2 gig das limit was wow verkraften kann, eine 'eigene' erweiterung des progs auf 64-bit wäre laut support nen grund den account zu verlieren wegen modifizierung der software


----------



## FatalMistake (17. Februar 2011)

Danke für eure ideen.
@cannonfodder: hab e 4gb, nur profil nicht aktualisiert.

Das mit der Spieleranzahl is mir auch schon gekommen^^ aber es laufen dort ja auch nicht zig-1000 rum^^
(btw: ich spiel auf einem privatserver, wo vlt 3k leute raufpassen bis er wieder mal abstürzt^^)

Nja, das mit wasserdetails und so könnte sein, aber nur, wenn ich beim wasser bin^^ und nicht im handelsdistrikt.

Hab jz e die grafik allgemeim runtergeschraubt auf 0, jz hab ich nirgends mehr probleme und immer min 40-50 fps (was für die grafik auch mager is...)

Ping liegt immer so bei 50-max 60ms.

mfg


----------



## Hoschie (17. Februar 2011)

also ich kann mich noch, auch wenn ich schon lange nicht mehr zocke, gut daran erinnern das wenn ich durch Ogrimmar oder dalaran gerannt bin es immer gelagt hat weil einfach zu viele spieler da waren


----------



## Forti (26. Februar 2011)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> zzt zock ich nur mehr mit minimaler grafikquali, ist e fast kein unterscheid...xD
> 
> mfg


 
LOL, also wenn Du da keinen Unterschied siehst solltest Du Dir mal gedanken um neue Hardware machen oder mal zum Optiker gehen! OMG und WTF!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Februar 2011)

was mir da noch einfällt, wie schaut es aus wenn du deine graka normal taktest ? hast du dann mehr frames ?


----------

